# poulans redesigned blower(sucks worse)



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

have you guys seen poulans redesined blower. it looks just like an old homelite blower. craftsman 358794770. here is a link.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...rden&cName=Power+Lawn+Equipment&sName=Blowers

I think this is worse than the previous one we all know so well. i have seen rings sticking after only one month of use. and loose cyl bolts. at least poulan made them easy to rebuild. dont get me wrong the last model was easy to rebuild but you had to take the whole thing apart. atleast on the new one you dont.

i wsh poulan would putsome effort in redesigning the next one. but for know it looks like we are goinging to be seeing this one for a few more years


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

poulan doesn't make them, AYP does, and homelite is a part of Gardner, and AYP makes gardner parts

so it doesn't surprise me that it looks like a older homlite


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> poulan doesn't make them, AYP does, and homelite is a part of Gardner, and AYP makes gardner parts
> 
> so it doesn't surprise me that it looks like a older homlite


358 prefix is Poulan/Weedeater not AYP, but AYP and Poulan/Weedeater all fall under the Husqvarna group. This is not a Homelite blower.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The blower design is loosely based on the old Homelite design. The motor is pretty much the standard 25cc Poulan engine. Poulan knows about the sticking ring issue (we informed them) and they are investigatng the matter.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Why would anyone pay $170 (139 on sale) for that piece of crap when you can get a Stihl BG55 for 139 all the time???..

--Lucky


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

luckyvision said:


> Why would anyone pay $170 (139 on sale) for that piece of crap when you can get a Stihl BG55 for 139 all the time???..
> 
> --Lucky


Because Sears and Wal-Mart are much more noticed by the general public than an independant servicing/selling dealer. People have a "fear" (i wanted to use another word, but can't think of it) about independant dealers, they think we are just flat out higher on equipment than the box stores, which we are, but the quality of the equipment is also generally higher than the box store stuff.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

would that word be 'aprehention'? (i probably spelled it wrong, lol)


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

luckyvision said:


> would that word be 'aprehention'? (i probably spelled it wrong, lol)



Yeah, something like that.. People are apprehensive, or there's a stigma about dealers just trying to overcharge.

I mean, when people see a self propelled mower with a bagger at Wal-Mart (or the place Hank works for) for $279 and then they see just an Ariens push mower here with a MSRP of $359, they don't understand the difference in the build quality.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

its also mainly because they don't care also. Most people think they have money to throw away, so the buy a poorly made mower in the first place, thinking it will last forever. Than they never take care of it, bring it into service centers, you find out whats wrong with it, call them to let them know, and then they think its the biggest pile of junk known to mankind. Whenever I talk to a customer and talk to them about snowblowers, weed trimmers or anything, I always tell them what are the better ones.

Especially the MTD Single Stage Snowblowers, I've prolbably lost my store alot of money this year telling people that the way the augers are built, they aren't worth the 300+ dollars.


----------

